# Hello Sweet Thang



## JumpinKaren (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got a free sample of this fragrance from Brambleberry.

I wasn't going to make soap this evening, but I just have to! This fragrance smells amazing!!!! Like the most wonderful lemon pie, hard to describe, but this fragrance has been addictive for me so far.

I'll let you know how it works out in some soap.

-Karen


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 7, 2008)

Yum! I love the scent of lemon pie!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 13, 2008)

They gave me the same sample - I think it smells exactly like their version of Pink Sugar (Aquolina Pink).. more like super sugary candy or something.. ?


----------



## freckles66 (Jan 28, 2009)

how did it work out in soap?


----------

